# Diy tortise box build



## Knap_123 (Aug 1, 2016)

View attachment 182159
View attachment 182160
View attachment 182161
View attachment 182162
View attachment 182163
View attachment 182163
View attachment 182161
View attachment 182161
View attachment 182162
View attachment 182163
He guys, I'm doing my homework before I get a tortoise. And I need to get a proper enclosure set up before winter. I want a redfoot by the way. So I'm a DIY kind of guy . There's a dump behind where I work. Suppose to be just wood, limbs, leaves and such. Anyways, I went back to scout out what I could use. Found some treated 3/4" plywood, 2X4s , wire, and drain already cut. And a table of some kind made from treated plywood. Saving $ on materials will allow me to spend more on equipment and of course my turtle. I'll post pics as I go along with the build. And please help me out. I've never built a turtle box or kept 1 .
View attachment 182159
View attachment 182159


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 1, 2016)

Now it's time to pull nails and cut off ends and any rot.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 1, 2016)

This table could also have potential. I cut the legs off and have a idea for it. Also found some acrylic or Plexiglas glass.


----------



## wellington (Aug 1, 2016)

Looks like you hit the jack pot. Some good stuff there. Just make it as big as you can and you might want to seal it with something tort safe seeing you don't know what might be in the wood that could possibly be harmful.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 2, 2016)

Got a little done today. Got to find some more 3/4" ply.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 2, 2016)

I hope I didn't make the whole thing to high. I didn't want to have to bend over to look inside . I want to be able to sit and see inside OK. I can shorten legs later on if need be.


----------



## Alexio (Aug 2, 2016)

It's okay if it's kind of high because then you can adjust the light higher or lower to get the basking spot right. Many people build it too short and cannot enclose the light and suffer humidity problems as a result. As the tort grows you can raise the light.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks Aexio , that's a good point. Well, couldn't find anymore free ply. So went to home depot and got a warped piece 70% off. So it cost me $ 6.75 !! So far that's how much I have invested. And I went to my local city recycling. They have different a

reas for ,paper, plastic and such. Found a little t5 fixture and they said take it. Maybe I'll find a use for it.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

K, I got the other side on and front. Well the fronts tacked on. Might need to remove to cut window opening. Now my depth is 18". So how much soil will I need? That way I know how high to cut opening.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2016)

If I were younger and single(r)  I'd ask for your (both) hand(s) in marriage. Hahaha! Please don't mind me


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2016)

Pearly said:


> If I were younger and single(r)  I'd ask for your (both) hand(s) in marriage. Hahaha! Please don't mind me


Seriously though, I'm very impressed with your work!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> This table could also have potential. I cut the legs off and have a idea for it. Also found some acrylic or Plexiglas glass.
> View attachment 182173
> View attachment 182170
> View attachment 182171
> View attachment 182172



O-o-o-o-o...I would LOVE to be able to scrounge around in that 'dump'! You can cut the black plastic pots in half lengthwise for hiding places. Also, that corrugated piece of black pipe is a good hiding place.

Whatever you do, keep us in the loop. We learn from each other.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Thank you guys! Pearly you made my day.haha so how much dirt do I need to add? How many inches? Walls are 18" high


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

OK , got some stakes and cut to fit inside bottom perimeter. Helps to fill gap and reinforce walls.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Might have to add a center brace to top. Woods got a bow in it.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Went ahead and layer out my window. The very bottom line is the bottom. The second line up is where my soil sits. So it's 5" of soil.and then the window.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 3, 2016)

Went ahead and added center brace. Used a good wood screw to pull the bow out. Good and fairly straight now.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 3, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> Thank you guys! Pearly you made my day.haha so how much dirt do I need to add? How many inches? Walls are 18" high


Depending on what you decide for the substrate. I went with bioactive and plants directly in it, so it's fairly deep 4-6 inches but you don't have to have as much. Just remember that your UVB lamp needs to be about 12 inches away from the top of the torts' shell in case you want to sit your lights on the top cover like I do


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Tops cut, now need to run and get some things.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

OK, $30 more into my build. Got some trim and hinges.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

I should of been using wood glue all along. But I was being cheap. I prefer titebond 3 wood glue. It's waterproof, but they were out. But this w.g. is waterproof also. And some wood filler for cracks and nail heads.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

and I just go around doing this. Looks like a bumblebee Started a hole.


----------



## Linhdan Nguyen (Aug 4, 2016)

Cant wait to see the end result ! Ive been silently following your thread


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Guess I'm done for the day. Got a little more done. Cut out my front for glass and attached some more molding.

a piece of the plys facing came off during cutting. I had to work a little magic to fix it. I'll sand it out tomorrow.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Glued in and covered with glue and saw dust.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 4, 2016)

Corner molding glued, nailed, countersunk, and filled.


----------



## Valerie0426 (Aug 5, 2016)

I am enjoying your handiwork, also.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you valeri


----------



## Steve_carter (Aug 5, 2016)

Great build. Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Thank you Steve. Well I'm $10 more dollars in. I think that's $46 total. But I needed some little square dowel. And a humidifier from the thrift store. I'll save that little build for later. Also went back to trash pile looking for wood. Dixie's trying to figure it out. Haha



maybe I can use some of this stuff.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 5, 2016)

Got a little done with some of the wood. Made a shelf on the bottom. And a little more trim.

I


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 6, 2016)

OK, I'm in another $37. Had to get some more trim and ordered a inkbird humidity controller. It will be another DIY project. So $83 total. Well let's just say $85 and keep it simple. Also , didn't like the odd boards on bottom. So after my brain rested some I figured out how to use nearly all the cypress adirondack chair.had to add another brace and cut all the odd pieces to fit.



I like it much better!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 6, 2016)

Can't decide were to add my fan? Inside? Outside? Center or corner?


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 7, 2016)

Added a few more today to supply legs.


and I got the back molding on. Had to cut it so the lid will open.






and I got all the back lip glued in for my glass.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone had any experience with behr over? Seals, protects, and waterproofs old wood. I'm thinking forest green. I'm going to do the inside in it.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 8, 2016)

Got some supplies and super excited! Getting close to finish. Got a piece of 1/8" glass for $12,peat moss $12, and paint $35.




and then I did this!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 8, 2016)

I did also find another little useful wood. Made a nice little outside enclosure .


----------



## Valerie0426 (Aug 9, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> Got some supplies and super excited! Getting close to finish. Got a piece of 1/8" glass for $12,peat moss $12, and paint $35.
> View attachment 182914
> View attachment 182915
> View attachment 182916
> ...


Was it a nice pattern when broke? You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 9, 2016)

Haha, yes it was.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 10, 2016)

Keep it going. You have a great patience there for finishing, you make my mind said several WOW when looking at you finishing work. I am doing my very simple outdoor enclosure. So lazy that i wrapped my plywood with plastic sheeting lol .
Btw, I spend 2days, 2 hours each day for your thread, coz it worth the time!!!! Now i reach the end, i can't wait for your next update.

Btw, here is my simple "nothing comparable to your's" outdoor enclosure to let you see how i am a lazy person 

It costs me $20 until now. I am reaching my laziness for painting the cover frame hahaha


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Thank you Fredkas!! I'm enjoying the build for sure. Going slow and looking for things to use makes it exciting. I like your setup as well. I found a box the other day in a home remodeling trash pile. Got it setup outside with a box turtle in it. Just needed a few nails and good to go.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Decided to paint the inside yesterday.


also cut a hole in the lid. Going to add the screen later. And kept the cut out for a little door. I'll gerontology that a little more later.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 10, 2016)

Got a little more done this afternoon. Found some 1/4" glass awhile back and saved it. Well, I had it cut and got it fitted in good and snug. Then taped it off and silicone it in. Had to lay the box on its back. Now waiting for it to dry do I can move along. Haha always do a little, wait awhile.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 10, 2016)

I used some aquarium silicone I had left over. Ran a good bead. Used my finger to wipe it in . And removed the tape. Nice clean edges. Make sure you go backwards when removing tape. It's much easier.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 10, 2016)

wow you sure make it near perfection. I think i should train my patience from now on. I will build my sully outdoor night box 3 years from now on.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 11, 2016)

Added some trim and letting the glue dry. $4 more dollars in.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 13, 2016)

I think this came out looking good!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 13, 2016)

Got some supplies today in the mail. Coconut pith, ceramic heat bulb, and Steve leds for my DIY light!!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 13, 2016)

Will this be enough peat moss bedding? Close to $12 at home depot.

fixing to go buy some paint for tomorrow.


----------



## Fredkas (Aug 14, 2016)

Make it faster. Can't wait to see the enclosure runnning haha


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Haha,yes sir I'm trying. Got a little done this mourning. Got my wiretacked in the lid. Used some little strips of ply we have at work. To frame it in. And did a little primeing.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 14, 2016)

2 coats on the trim and panels.

Just waiting on it to dry.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 14, 2016)

Didn't like my hole I cut in lid. Edges were a little off. So I used some cut strips to straighten them out. Filled the cracks with wood putty.




not I need to paint this top.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 15, 2016)

My $3 score of bad wood from home depot. Going to use it for the sides. Use tape to keep it from splintering when you cut.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 15, 2016)

Got my humidy controller in also.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 16, 2016)

Got my humidifier working. I'll fix it up in a project box later.


----------



## Pearly (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow! Wow! Wow!!!!! You'd be great teaching classes in wood work/dyi! What a talent! Oh and did I tell you, I'd totally ask you to marry me? If I got to do this all over again (like rewind the clock back to 1990's...)  thank you so much for making this thread! I hope your next one like that will be for making the outdoors heated tort house


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thak you , this is alot of fun and keeping me very occupied. I like that! I'd rather be tinkering and building. Rather than stuck on a couch and unproductive. The joy of my hobbies is to be involved fully. It's easy to buy from a store and set it up in a hour. Then the guns kind of over. It took me 2 years setting my seahorse tank up. I researched and made sure it was totally ready for them. That's what I'm trying to do now. Before I get my leopard tortoise I want the enclosure to 100% tortoise ready. And my wife will let me have hobbies as long as I don't keep us broke with them. So I found of you just think about it, wait, you'll find what you need as a price you can afford. And DIY projects can be affordable and fun if you do this. The tortoise will be the most expensive part.haha


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 17, 2016)

I hate my phones auto correct! It doesn't correct, it screws up more than anything. Anyway, I got the inside of the lid painted .


----------



## cmacusa3 (Aug 17, 2016)

Fantastic job! What are the dimensions?


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 17, 2016)

I also started messing with the leds a little. My heatsink was going to sit below my brace. I didn't like that , it would look off. So I had to cut it. This way it sits higher and looks better. Not the prettiest cutting I've ever done. All's I had was a hacksaw. I checked on having it cut professionally. But it was stupid high! You know me, cheap! Cheap! Cheap is the way to be. Haha I also painted it to blend in more. Tomorrow I'll fix the leds to the heatsink


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 17, 2016)

23 h 33 1/4" w 43 1/2" L


----------



## Pearly (Aug 17, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> Thak you , this is alot of fun and keeping me very occupied. I like that! I'd rather be tinkering and building. Rather than stuck on a couch and unproductive. The joy of my hobbies is to be involved fully. It's easy to buy from a store and set it up in a hour. Then the guns kind of over. It took me 2 years setting my seahorse tank up. I researched and made sure it was totally ready for them. That's what I'm trying to do now. Before I get my leopard tortoise I want the enclosure to 100% tortoise ready. And my wife will let me have hobbies as long as I don't keep us broke with them. So I found of you just think about it, wait, you'll find what you need as a price you can afford. And DIY projects can be affordable and fun if you do this. The tortoise will be the most expensive part.haha


Funny you say that... For most of us-mortals- buying the tortoise is the least of our expenses. The real cost comes with getting the correct set up, and/or medical care, which- hopefully, with correct set up- can be kept at the minimum


----------



## itiswhatitis (Aug 17, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Funny you say that... For most of us-mortals- buying the tortoise is the least of our expenses. The real cost comes with getting the correct set up, and/or medical care, which- hopefully, with correct set up- can be kept at the minimum



Ugh !!! Funny you say that !!!
I have 212$ worth a coil bulbs I had on multiple enclosures to get rid of sitting in drawer in the kitchen after joining this forum a week ago and had to purchase 410 $ worth of new UVB fixtures !!! Lol


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 18, 2016)

This is why I'm going with leds. I know it's not What's recommended. I'm venturing out and in hope of keeping my tortoise with a cheaper, and just as successful lighting option as mvb or t5. I'm going with 3 uva , 7 7000K, and 1 hyperviolet. This combo was tested for 14 months by Steve's leds on there pet tortoise. But if I have to use traditional lighting at some point. I am going to be able to do so. That is why I added the wire. To sit a lamp on if need be. http://www.stevesleds.com/Ultra-Violet-365nm--UVA-3W-LED_p_299.html


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 18, 2016)

Is thought about using leds for visible light - do any of those bulbs produce UVB? Or are you just planning on regular outdoor time?


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 18, 2016)

I will be using outdoor time alot. Luckily here in Alabama we have mild winters with some cold spells. But talking with Jeff from Steve's, they have not used any uvb at all. And have not had any health problems. I will also be using a reptile vet at auburn university. They will do blood work and check up for me . They will also check d3 in the tortoise when I get it. And later on in checkups.http://www.vetmed.auburn.edu/animal-owners/au-veterinary-clinic/avian-and-exotic-service/


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 21, 2016)

Finished painting the lid toady. Cut my hole for the fan, and mounted it. Also made a little stand to hold the top up.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 22, 2016)

Found this vent cover at hardware store. It's a nice tight fit. Actually had to tap in with a hammer.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 23, 2016)

Worked on my leds some. I have to replace 2 of them. My goodf up messed them up. Anyway, with the leds just on the heating. You would have a blinding light hitting you through the front glass. So I needed a shield and reflector . This is my solution. My neighbor had some scrap tin. I choose the small piece and used a jig saw with metal blade to cut it.




measured out my holes and bought self tapping screws


gave it paint job and screwed it on.





might do the other side also. Will add some reflective tape inside the shield to reflect the light down.


----------



## itiswhatitis (Aug 24, 2016)

This is great man. You could probably build house if left in the woods by yourself with hammer and nails lol.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 27, 2016)

Replacement leds came in today. Jeff at Steve's led has been awesome in helping me! So, there all running now.


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 29, 2016)

Been so busy working. Haven't had much time to do anything! But I finally got my leds mounted. Painted everything to ma



ke it all match .


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 29, 2016)

Just using the L brackets it would swivel around. So the bar across top made it stop. Ziptied the wires up. And pushed them through a hole .


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 29, 2016)

And they work perfectly!!


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 29, 2016)

Also started a hibernation or storage box deserting bottom. It will make better sense later on. Haha


----------



## Knap_123 (Aug 29, 2016)

And just for fun, he got himself pregnant again!!


----------



## Pearly (Aug 31, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> And just for fun, he got himself pregnant again!!
> View attachment 185189
> View attachment 185190


Omg!!!!! I love it!!!! Now you must start all separate thread in other pets section just on your seahorse tank! We've gotta see it all! How it's done and all... And pictures! Please!!!


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 3, 2016)

Got my ceramic light / heat emitter in. I'm trying it out with both. I have a DIY temp controller I'm using to see what works best.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 3, 2016)

Got my handles put on my drawer.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 6, 2016)

My baby will be here tomorrow!!! OK, everything is ready pretty much for now. I can tinker ,adjust and such later on. I still haven't stained the bottom . But no worries, I'll need something to do over the winter. I went through 3 bulbs till I found a good basking bulb. It maxes



out at 95 dead center. The temp falls pretty fast as you move out. Had to modify the shield also. Using a river rock for the basking area. Or is that a good idea?


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 6, 2016)

Until the sap runs in the spring. And I can peal some bark for a hide. I'll use this corrugated pipe. But I don't like the look of it. So I went to the creek and got a few kinds of moss. Used adhesive to glue it on. Will this be safe? I







can replace with plain pipe if need be.


----------



## itiswhatitis (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't tell from pic , is the hide hole on both sides or just one entrance ?
Also man been following your build entire way. It's awesome !!! Are you doing UVB light or just sun ?


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you !! Open on both ends, and I'll be adding uvb later on. My tort will get plenty of southern sun also.


----------



## itiswhatitis (Sep 6, 2016)

On the hide close one end then. You want one entrance to hold the humidity higher in the hide.

I really like the build though !!!
It's great seeing it coming together !!!


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)

I'll do that, thanks


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)

My baby just got here . I had her shipped to my work. She's now at home in her enclosure.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 7, 2016)

Looks great!! Congrats


----------



## Speedy-1 (Sep 7, 2016)

*What a nice looking little tort !




*


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)

I read kudzu is OK to feed. If so I have a large field of it behind the house. Is it OK to offer some?


----------



## itiswhatitis (Sep 7, 2016)

So exciting !!! People post about getting new tortoises on here all the time but for some reason I'm so excited for you lol. Like super excited !!! I think it's watching the patience of the build and taking the time to do everything right. Have you wanted one for a long time ?


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 7, 2016)

I have, I keep marine tanks but wanted something I can hold. And I've been looking at turtles for the last few years. Once I started researching to keep local ebts. I discovered this whole new exciting hobby. I was hooked!


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 9, 2016)

OK, I made my hide. I did some videos, but I'm not the best a videos.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 9, 2016)

Great idea! I really like this.

My only concern would be a tortoise trying to climb it. I have one that was a climber.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hopefully not, but if so. It is fairly low and somewhat sloped. So hopefully that will help her to go down if she gets up.I guess a muffin top would prevent this.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Sep 9, 2016)

I love the idea though, I'm going to give this a try tomorrow on my outside hides.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 9, 2016)

Cool, I suggest using camouflage flat spray paint first. I did a second one. And I did a good base cover with the camouflage first. It did much better for drying and looks better I think. Maybe 2 colors of the flat camouflage or something. Post pic when you do.


----------



## Fredkas (Sep 10, 2016)

Wow.. keep it going. Very good idea. What is the sponge name? Btw, it looks like brain lol.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Haha yes it does, Or mud hut.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Wall mart sells it in the paint section. Or most hardware stores have it.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 10, 2016)

I'm going to look for this one. Blk. In color it says and fish safe. So it's non toxic.http://greatstuff.dow.com/product/pond-and-stone.htm


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 10, 2016)

Jessie checking out her DIY hide. This is the second one.I like it much better.


----------



## Knap_123 (Sep 21, 2016)

Since Jessie is still small. I made a little garden box. These are some of her favorites. I'll add some collard seeds soon. Just playing around with it for now.


----------



## Fredkas (Oct 10, 2016)

No more updating?


----------



## Knap_123 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sorry, haha not alot new going on . But Jessie is doing great! She's finally got comfortable in her home and moves about alot. I added a little weed garden for her to munch on. She pace back and forth and look at it sometimes . I keep it pretty wet so it helps with the humidity. I have a little 10 gallon terrarium on the bottom shelf. I'll add 2 thumbnail dart frogs to it. That's 2 bromeliads on top of Jessie's hide. They'll be going in my bigger dart frog tank soon.


----------



## Knap_123 (Oct 10, 2016)

Front glass is foggy from humidity.


----------



## Perenz (Oct 19, 2016)

Did you wire the computer fan into the temp or humidity controller? Hot air out or dry air in?


----------



## Knap_123 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hey Perez, so far I haven't wired it in yet. The temps seem to be spot on and humidity. But when the summer gets here again. I know I will need it. I will get it done soon though. 
I did notice my water dish sweats slot! So my substrate is really damp. So I turned my garden container into my dish, damp area. I cut a door and buried it down.
Also I'm getting fruit flies. So I made a trap. Already getting flies.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Today I was in a new housing attention and was able to get my hands on some of the corrugated water pipe of several sizes and decided to try the spray foam to make a few tunnels in the box turtle enclosures and they came out great! Thanks for the idea.!! 









Cost was $5.00 total


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Got extra for the tortoise enclosures. All for free!!!


----------



## Lemonade (Oct 26, 2016)

You're amazing! My dad, an expert scavenger of all time, would have been greatly impressed.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lemonade said:


> You're amazing! My dad, an expert scavenger of all time, would have been greatly impressed.




I thank @Knap_123 for tons of great ideas on this thread!!


----------



## Knap_123 (Oct 26, 2016)

Very cool! you can also cover with coconut coir for a textured look. this is a video I found on YouTube.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Very nice!!! I put leaves on at first but pulled them off.


----------



## Knap_123 (Oct 26, 2016)

Make sure you use 100% silicone with no mold inhibitors. Ge silicone 1 is a good choice.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 26, 2016)

Knap_123 said:


> Make sure you use 100% silicone with no mold inhibitors. Ge silicone 1 is a good choice.


I had the same one they used in the video


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 1, 2016)

Thanks a lot!!!! give a lot a lot of idea into my little brain.


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 1, 2016)

You're welcome


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 3, 2016)

Took your advice and I like it



Next I will string some stringy fiber on the openings


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 3, 2016)

That looks cool!


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 3, 2016)

You can attach bromeliads, or moss also.


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 3, 2016)

Just in case your curious 



. and there's slot of cool miniatures or larger ones


----------



## Fredkas (Nov 4, 2016)

Post it here when you are done @Abramsmytankturtle. of course if @Knap_123 ok with it. this is his thread


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 4, 2016)

Yes please! I want to see everyone's ideas and creations.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 5, 2016)

Made a couple new ones for a friend today.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## cmacusa3 (Nov 5, 2016)

Knap keep the ideas coming. Lol


----------



## Knap_123 (Nov 5, 2016)

Those look awesome!


----------



## Big Ol Tortoise (Nov 10, 2016)

wow


----------



## Knap_123 (Dec 20, 2016)

Quick update, winters here and it's cold in my old house. My ebay 100 watt heat emitter seemed to of got weaker and weaker. So I ordered a new 150 watt.
Now with the 100 watt. I was able to keep the lid closed , warm and high humidity. But with the new emitter I have to keep it open. It will get 100+ if I don't. The old one would keep me around 84° except on really cold nights. I had to add a standard bulb in a desk lamp to raise the temp.
Sooooo, as of now . Lid open, warm side 92° or so, cool side 82° or so. Substrate is dryer, humidity is low! Can't keep it up. But I keep a really moist area in one corner.
And Jessie stays in one corner most of the time. Behind the desk lamp. Its the cool side. She comes out to eat , and drink. Then goes right back. Quit going in hide to sleep. So what yall think? Is this just a winter thing? Lid was open all the way.

so temp on thermometer and digital dropped some.


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 20, 2016)

Do you use a thermostat for the emitter?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Dec 20, 2016)

You can get all types of thermostats on Amazon. I have several different ones that work great for the emitters and then you can close the top control the temp and keep the humidity up. This is one of the ones I have. The emitters will get weak and not last long when they run full blast. That 150 watt would probably be the perfect size on the thermostat and then you can dial down the temp. You could set it to be 80 in one corner


----------



## Knap_123 (Dec 20, 2016)

I do,I took it off and was useing it else where. But I can put it back tomorrow.


----------



## Knap_123 (Dec 21, 2016)

That fixed the issue


----------



## cmacusa3 (Jan 31, 2017)

How's Jesse doing?


----------



## Knap_123 (Jan 31, 2017)

Doing great! I think she's getting cabin fever. Ready for some spring time sun. Haha I got her a friend across the room from her box. A sugar glider we named Dun Dee. I like to think at night they tell each other how well they got it. Haha


----------



## Knap_123 (May 19, 2017)

Jessie is getting bigger. I can't beleave how fast she's growing! And now its hot and humid she goes out daily. And back I'm in later.
Enjoying a little watermelon and weeds.


----------



## Pearly (May 20, 2017)

Knap_123 said:


> Jessie is getting bigger. I can't beleave how fast she's growing! And now its hot and humid she goes out daily. And back I'm in later.
> Enjoying a little watermelon and weeds.
> View attachment 207955
> View attachment 207956


She is gorgeous!!!! Excuse my ignorance, I'm not that familiar with this species, do they eat watermelon? Mine absolutely love it. Mine are the Redfooted


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (May 21, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Excuse my ignorance, I'm not that familiar with this species, do they eat watermelon? Mine absolutely love it. Mine are the Redfooted


 Gorgeous indeed! With my sulcatas and now young leopard tortoise I never feed any fruits or other, "sweets". I follow the rule that they are a shrub/grassland tortoise and that's what the eat.


----------



## Knap_123 (May 21, 2017)

Thank you guys. I don't feed fruits regularly. This was the first time she's ever had watermelon at all. Lol she's a grass eater mostly. I give her a strawberry top once in awhile.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (May 21, 2017)

this was a really cool build to follow and i hope ur tort becomes a healthy fine big tortoise.


----------



## Yo Adrien (May 25, 2017)

Knap_123 said:


> Will this be enough peat moss bedding? Close to $12 at home depot.
> View attachment 183556
> fixing to go buy some paint for tomorrow.



@Knap-Amazing! Seeing the finished product from the beginning pics of scrap materials.. (My late father was very handy and creative with building from misc. finds, also. ) 
I KNEW you were from the South with the "fixin' to"..!! LOL  I love it!! My mother's family is from Birmingham!! Also, Is your larger dog a BMC (black mouth cur), looks just like my girl!
And finally, as this thread is a little older, how is Jessie?! And.. do you have a single brother?! LOL


----------

